# Sugar and Spice Cockapoos



## NancyBaileyLilly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello to everyone!

My husband and I are looking at getting a cockapoo puppy from a breeder in South Carolina called Sugar and Spice Cockapoos. Does anyone have any comments (good or bad) about this breeder?

This will be our first Cockapoo and we are so excited!

Thanks for any information on this breeder,

Nancy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

congrats on getting your first cockapoo, I am afraid I am of no help, I am in Canada, There are a few members on here from the USA but not too many...most people are from the UK.


----------

